# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  Νησιά Λοφούτεν

## Παναγιώτης

Πολλοί τα μάθανε από τον Νίκο Καββαδία που μας λέει ότι ήταν η πατρίδα του πιλότου Nagel:

Ὁ Νάγκελ Χάρμπορ, Νορβηγὸς πιλότος στὸ Κολόμπο,
ἅμα ἔδινε κανονικὴ πορεία στὰ καράβια
ποὺ ἔφευγαν γιὰ τοὺς ἄγνωστους καὶ μακρινοὺς λιμένες,
κατέβαινε στὴ βάρκα του βαρύς, συλλογισμένος
μὲ τὰ χοντρὰ τὰ χέρια του στὸ στῆθος σταυρωμένα,
καπνίζοντας ἕνα παλιὸ χωμάτινο τσιμπούκι,
καὶ σὲ μία γλώσσα βορινὴ σιγὰ μονολογώντας
ἔφευγε μόλις χάνονταν ὁλότελα τὰ πλοῖα.


  Ὁ Νάγκελ Χάρμπορ, πλοίαρχος σὲ φορτηγὰ καράβια,
ἀφοῦ τὸν κόσμο γύρισαν ὁλόκληρο, μία μέρα
κουράστηκε κι ἀπόμεινε πιλότος στὸ Κολόμπο.
Μὰ πάντα συλλογίζονταν τὴν μακρινή του χώρα
καὶ τὰ νησιὰ πού ῾ναι γεμάτα θρύλους, τὰ Λοφοῦτεν.
Ὅμως μία μέρα πέθανε στὴν πιλοτίνα μέσα
ξάφνου σὰν ξεπροβόδισε τὸ Steamer Tank «Fjord Folden»
ὅπου ἔφευγε καπνίζοντας γιὰ τὰ νησιὰ Λοφοῦτεν...

Είναι νησιά της Νορβηγίας στον Αρκτικό κύκλο περίπου στον 68ο παράλληλο. 
Lofoten.jpg

Λόγω του πλάτους  ο ήλιος δε΄δύει ποτέ από το Μάιο μέχρι τον Ιούλιο. Την Άνοιξη η νύχτα κράτα μερικές ώρες και το δειλινό εναλλάσσεται με το χάραμα. Το βίντεο παρακάτω έχει τραβηχτεί στα νησιά από τις 29 Απριλίου Μέχρι τις 10 Μαΐου του 2011. Στο 1:06 μπορούμε αν δουμε πως από το ηλιοβασίλεμα παει στο ξημέρωμα σε λίγες ώρες.

----------


## roussosf

και το ομόνυμο πλοίο 
κλασικό καραβόσκαρο

MS_Lofoten_i_Florø.jpg 
πηγη:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Lofoten

που κάμει την costa Bergen -Kirkenes 

hurti.jpg

 και περνα μέσα από τα νησια αυτά
Στο χαρτη βλέπουμε τα ονόματα των πλοίων και το σημείο που βρίσκονται
καθώς και τα λιμάνια προσέγγισης της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής

Συμβουλή:επειδή εχω κάνει την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ,βάλτε το ταξίδι σαν στόχο ζωής
είναι άλλη εμπειρία.............

Το LOFOTEN ήταν το μόνο πλοίο που δεν εχω φωτο γιατι με είχε παρει ο ύπνος και δεν το είδα όταν το συναντήσαμε

----------

